# New lure... thoughts??



## zedex (May 9, 2012)

Here is a new lure, with details, I've been working on lately. I want to get an opinion from y'all on this design. Of course an honest appraisal cannot be given if it ain't been used, but, based on your knowledge and expirience, I will know whether or not to make more builds for further testing. 

 Anytime I develop a new one, I have a group look at it and if it meets general approval, I build more and pass them out for actual testing. 

For this lure, I am asking the fine fishers of GON.

The body is soft UV reactive with light silver metalics. At 4inches total length, 75% is tentacle. Inside the body are two beads, one glow, one UV. They are not fixed location so they emit a slight "clack".

 The hooks are number 7 Gammies with fly material tightly wrapping the shank. The material has mylar inserts. The lower section of the hook is covered in UV reactive red shrink.

 Of course the line material is flouro in 20lb size.

So, here is your first look:


----------



## zedex (May 9, 2012)

In this photo, you will see what fish see as UV hits the lure. Notice the hook completely disappears and the lure starts to glow. The red behind the eyes and on the hooks appears as blood trails and the UV bead in the head area appears as a solid object passing through the digestive system.

Now, if this were seen on the your local store's shelves, based on appearance alone, would this be a lure of interest to you? Would you consider buying it? Why or why not?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 9, 2012)

I think you may have  a good trolling lure for spanish  mackerel . You may need to consider heavier leader or wire leader. Good looking lure. I would pull it behind my boat for costumers.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 9, 2012)

Prolly be deadly on a drop shot rig offshore for sea bass and vermillion snapper.


----------



## Slayer (May 9, 2012)

send me one, I will give it a good test the first week of June down in Mexico Beach.....I'll drop it on every spot we fish and will provide feed back as to what hit it and also its durability.....

looks like something I could drop down on a knocker rig and do good with....or rig it with wire and slow troll around the bouy line....


----------



## biggabuck (May 9, 2012)

Me too send me one. Im going 3 time in the next month. I let you know what catch and send pics.


----------



## oldmanbill (May 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jonkayak (May 9, 2012)

I'll be trolling Islamorada the last week of May if you want some feed back.


----------



## FSU Turtle (May 9, 2012)

The lure looks interesting with the UV parts. Is it weighted? I am not sure about the trailer hook unless it is for trolling. A single longer shank main hook would be more weedless, but might not give you the same blood trail effect. I am not sure your primary target species or presentation for it, but my first thought is tolling for spanish. If the water is clear, I would say it should be good on the grass flats. That would mean seatrout, spanish, ladyfish, etc. It would be nice if the beads make a clicking noise. For most saltwater species the 20lb test is not going to be very durable. Fish eat regular tube lures, so I am sure they will eat this too.


----------



## zedex (May 10, 2012)

I appreciate the inside from you guys.

I will build a few more and send them out. But, remember I am in BC Canada so mailing takes time and Canada Post is slower than dog snot in January. It may take as much as 3 weeks to get to you.

For a proper assessment, I need someone to use one inshore and someone to use one offshore. They must be fished next to another lure. From there, feedback can be used in comparision notes. For those that have never done any formal feild testing, I will also need to know what the "control" lure is, temp, clarity, location, targeted species and caught species. Of course, fish details such as size and weight are vital, too. Photos of the fish would be excellent.

 Like some of my other lures, my aim is to create a great lure that will catch as many species from as many areas as possible. Only a fool would think any one lure would do that, but there must be a lure that will work with most saltwater fish. That is my goal.

 Here, it has been proven for salmon, rock cod, sole, smaller ling cod, and smaller halibut. The fish here are generally larger, but fewer species whereas you guys are fortunate enough to have a wide variety if not a bit smaller.

 So, who here is willing to document everything for me and get me feedback?? Remember, one inshore angler and one offshore angler. If you can use it in several areas, all the better and you should be able to get on the water a few times per month and give feedback after every outing. I'd like to see it used as much as possible and in as many ways as possible such as casting, trolled, jig and bottom drifting. 

Notice I left rigging details out. It would be up to you to rig as required for certain conditions you encounter. But I would like those details, too.

Sounds like alot of work and worry, but it is not. 

 The lure will be yours to keep. If any failure of parts is encountered, please let me know about it. Just as you want to buy a high quality product at a good price, I want to develop that for you. If you feel any change is warranted, I need to know this as well.

 It is noted about the line and will be changed. 

I need two people who are willing and able to step and do this for me. Who will it be?


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (May 10, 2012)

*Lure*



zedex said:


> I appreciate the inside from you guys.
> 
> I will build a few more and send them out. But, remember I am in BC Canada so mailing takes time and Canada Post is slower than dog snot in January. It may take as much as 3 weeks to get to you.
> 
> ...



We have rented a house in Carabelle,FL for the month of June  All I plan on doing for 30 days is fish.  

I will do everything from yak fishing to off shore.  I would rather fish than eat.

I am willing to help out, but don't expect too much in results from me,  because I ain't nothing but a dumb a-- country boy.


----------



## GASeminole (May 10, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...793480;cat104765580;cat104618880;cat103875480


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 10, 2012)

I just got back from Venice LA but my next scheduled trips on my boat are June 8th weekend and July 4th for the whole week.  I dont do inshore but I would test it offshore for you with pictures and all feedback.  If you are interested pm me I would love to try something different


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 10, 2012)

Looks like a good blue runner/bluefish bait. The reds would probably take a swipe at it too.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 11, 2012)

Nice looking lure, if worked deep on a down rigger it would look like a squid good enough to catch something .  If bigger with some lead inside the head wahoo would certainly go after it, and you would loose a mess of them.....I like it.


----------



## atlapp (May 11, 2012)

This looks to be a great lure for macks and looks fairly similar to several mack rigs I have....they should troll great!


----------



## zedex (May 11, 2012)

I have a couple folks in mind to try out the design, but after making the mods mentioned above, I will try one Sunday when I go out yakking. If everything holds together well, I will contact those folks and get their details.

 As I produce other designs, I will contact some more of you to test out for me. I'll just keep this thread going with the new items.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## 2degrees (May 13, 2012)

Keep us informed on the progress.  It will be cool to see the development of a new lure.


----------

